# South Coast Plaza shopping and Lunch August 8



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're off again for some shopping and lunch at South Coast Plaza shopping center (Costa Mesa, CA).

Wednesday, August 8, 2012, we'll meet at the Allen Edmonds store at 10 AM then visit some other stores and at around 12:30 meet for lunch at a spot the gentlemen found last time (without me!).

Please join us for shopping or lunch or both.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those only able to attend lunch, we will be eating at across the street from MyTailor.com. Though as yet there are no plans to stop in and visit Joe Hemrajani and the boys, feel free to call them for an appointment if you wish and join us afterwards.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW, the high in Costa Mesa on Wednesday is predicted to be 82F. Though So Coast Plaza is air conditioned and Karl Strauss is air conditioned, attendees might have second thoughts about wearing a necktie. It's looking like California Tuxedo weather to me.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

JL could wear an ascot.

I'm going to try to make at least lunch, I have a meeting Wednesday morning and as you know I'm ninety miles away with the potential of traffic.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Karl Strauss... yum. Mac n' cheese and beer; how can you go wrong?

Unfortunately, I won't be able to join. Enjoy the sojourn, gentlemen.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I had the grilled chicken/bacon/avocado sandwich last time, it was really good.

Also we shared a couple of "flights" of 4oz. beer samples, after 16 oz on an empty stomach I had a buzz going.

I think it reduced my will power to go easy on the french fries. 

This time I probably better tell them just don't bring any fries.

Good sandwich though!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As I recall I had the chicken spinach salad. Dynamite! Unfortunately, I don't remember which of the eight flavors of beer we tasted was the one I liked best. They were all pretty damned good. (hic!)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've heard via PM and e-mail from some who can't join us and several maybes! One AAAC Member will be working at Brooks Brothers so we may drop in there and see Dave.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

The Red Trolly Ale is great! Of course, for your visit I think the Full Suit Brown Ale would be most appropriate.

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps we should consider reserving a table for __ ? And thanx for the tip on Red Trolly. I'll have to try a flagon or so.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Orsini lives not too far away, does he not? Maybe we could recruit him for his company.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone sent him an invitation? Is he among those who emailed Andy directly? Does anyone know?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

We need a roll call.

So far:

Me 
OldSarge
Andy
JLibourel


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy reports two other 'maybe's' and he's going to check with Orsini.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry gentlemen, but I am not going to be able to make this. I have something to take care of at the office today. I'd like to drop by for lunch, but I'd never make it back to my desk...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Orsini said:


> I'm sorry gentlemen, but I am not going to be able to make this. I have something to take care of at the office today. I'd like to drop by for lunch, *but I'd never make it back to my desk*...


That's the whole idea! :biggrin2:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I think there is a chance for two more, but they were not definite.

I'm getting ready to leave in about 30 minutes. It'll take me about 2 hrs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He was wrong. It took 2 1/4. But no matter. We still had fun and lunch at Karl Strauss' was magnificent. Thanx, Andy.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What a great day! We got some great shopping in and lunch was outstanding!

Sorry it took me a day to download the photos. It just didn't work the first five time!! 

And just now I tried to put the photos in this post but NO! 

Anyway look at the photos here:



In the Allen Edmonds store are Kurt N, Andy, OldSarge, Diane of AE, and peter wolf.

And at lunch, zzdocxx, OldSarge, Andy and JLibourel. Jan won the best ensemble award!

High point of the shopping may have been peter wolf's suggestion of going by Canali. They had some great things in and are having a MTM event Sept. 1. Talked to knowledgeable sales associate Matt Blanchard there. Also took some time from John Kikuchi at Polo/RL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And was the beer great? Man!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again for lunch Andy!

(Boy I need to lose weight ! ! !)

Really nice suit JL had on from WWChan, complete with patch pockets. As I recall, he said it had some kind of open weave.

Can someone clarify that for me? I couldn't make out the details across the table.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I shared this adventure with the sales associates we'd met and got these nice notes back:
Andy, 
Thank you so much for sending the link! I really appreciate it. I'm glad that you are enjoying your shoes. It was a pleasure to meet you. I hope to see you sometime soon.
Diane Avalos
South Coast Plaza
Allen Edmonds​

Andy,

Thank you for your note and it was indeed a pleasure to meet you and your friends on your visit to SCP and Ralph Lauren.
I hope the rest of your visit was terrific.
I look forward to reading your posts and thank you for forwarding them to me.
Cheers,
John

John Kikuchi
Sales Professional
RALPH LAUREN
South Coast Plaza
714.556.7656
​So let's put Diane and John on our "list" of AskAndy approved "go to" people. Make sure you tell them you're from AskAndy when you visit!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Diane already was . . . approved of, that is! :devil:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's what I feel like in that picture:










Sorry don't mean to put myself down but I just got a laugh out of this!


----------

